# Post your common cold remedies!



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

As it happens, I'm slowly transforming into slime and dying. I thought of making up this thread as a sort of last resort to cling onto my life, as wretched as it has become. The idea is, simply put, to post common cold / flu remedies. All kinds welcome, provided that they don't need an FBI permit...no, wait, ESPECIALLY if they need an FBI permit to get.

I would write more, but my brain is slowly gelatinating and oozing out of my bodily orifices.


----------



## Vegard Pompey (Jun 29, 2009)

You too? So much cold these days. I just got over mine, the only trick I've got is kiwi, so try that.

EDIT: The fruit, not the bird XD


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually try and get as much Vitamin C as I can without overdosing and try to drink plenty of water. Tangerines and oranges are something I often eat a lot of when I have a cold.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah vitamin C, & sweat it out! Put Vaseline on your feet, cover with thick socks, & wear some sweatpants & a sweatshirt to bed.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 6, 2009)

Propolis extract.


Will have you cured in 2 days.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Liquor.

Is a good one.

P.s. the minimum character limit is pissin' me off.

Sometimes short simple answers are necessary >.<


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

moon said:


> Yeah vitamin C, & sweat it out! Put Vaseline on your feet, cover with thick socks, & wear some sweatpants & a sweatshirt to bed.


Swarting it out is also very useful. At night when I have a cold, I'll make sure I'm as warm as comfortably possible in bed, and put a towel over my pillow to get any bodily fluids that come out of my nose.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lots and lots of cherry Halls.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Last Winter I got a really bad cold, so I read from a health & nutrition book that fasting for a day can do the trick. That meant not eating for 24 hrs but taking in a lot of fluids and getting ample rest. I felt a whole lot better the next day. It probably works wonders for some more than others, it did for me, but I'd recommend at least trying it if all else fails.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Usually, I can make it through a cold pretty quickly by blowing my nose at every opportunity, and (gross) never swallowing phlegm.


----------



## BluEyeCrusader (Sep 24, 2009)

Take in a lot of fluids, so your body can flush its system literally. I would recommend drinking a lot of water along side a cup of hot tea every two hours. I personally drink Sleepy-time tea with these cute little bears on the box with a lot of honey because its good and it's what makes me feel better. Also, the tea has caffeine and that is a good substitution for headache medicine because the caffeine constricts the dilated blood vessels relieving the headache but not too much to cause high blood pressure for people with heart problems. For food I would recommend eating soups whichever you prefer, but I suggest they be hot soups and for dinner lite meals a bowl of hearty chili with cheese is what I go for everytime. Its all about what works for you and not against you.

I know it probably all sounds familiar, but this is what works for me give it a shot if you haven't already. I learn by trial and error and I happened to have found my right combination to making my body fight any infectious invasion into my body.

Advice Summary:
Take in a lot of fluids to flush the system.
-Water
-Tea (Helps with headaches. Why? Caffeine.)
-Careful with some juices they contain a lot of sugar and its not the natural kind you find in honey.

Foods
- Stick with soups or lite meals
- Definitely no junk food (i.e. anything you buy ready to eat out of a box.)

Keep things simple and your body will could possibly respond more quickly and efficiently in dealing with minor health problems.

If you have taken a lot of pills for headaches in your medical history then tea will probably not be sufficient enough to constrict the blood vessels. Like a drug of any sort your body grows immune to it over time and requires a high dosage then when you first started.

I am not a licensed doctor or physician. All I have said here is from personal experience with trial and error of my own body to discover what works best.



> Usually, I can make it through a cold pretty quickly by blowing my nose at every opportunity, and (gross) never swallowing phlegm. -Robatix


 I concur, expel your body of excess phlegm and mucus.

(Sorry for any mistakes or vagueness I may have inflicted if something doesn't make sense of needs elaboration please let me know, I will try and slow down my brain to stay in sync with my fingers and hopefully it will come out coherently and precise.) :laughing:


----------



## teabiscits (Jun 4, 2009)

a few slices of ginger, lemon,honey and cloves... put these in a pot and boil for about 5 minutes.

onion and garlic soup. or if u can stomach it raw onion and garlic.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Chicken Soup, and anything the warms up my throat.
I suffer from coughing fits when I have a cold.
Oh and I sometimes chew gum so I am not coughing everywhere.


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

my mom's secret formula:
honey + lemon + water. 

cures sore throat too!
then again, she also believes that wasabi cures all your illnesses when you try to snot/eat it ....


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

lots of liquids to replace the loss, soup, water, whatever

vitamin C - eat oranges or lemons

vitamin b17 (top secret) - found in seeds, ground nuts, whole nuts, apple seeds, apricot seeds and my fave, cashews; b17 also prevents cancer and increases general health and wellbeing indicators, cures some headaches (headaches I tested myself)


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

a second on the chicken soup. It contains antiinflammatory agents.

Of course a martini made with Grey Goose wouldnt do any harm either.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

P-73 oil of oregano. It can purify sewage. It's good against viruses as well as bacteria. And GSE grapefruit seed extract. 7-15 drops in an ounce of water followed by a glass of water. The taste... it could gag a maggot, soooooooo bitter! But it works. GSE can purify sewage as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teabiscits (Jun 4, 2009)

Thracius said:


> lots of liquids to replace the loss, soup, water, whatever
> 
> vitamin C - eat oranges or lemons
> 
> vitamin b17 (top secret) - found in seeds, ground nuts, whole nuts, apple seeds, apricot seeds and my fave, cashews; b17 also prevents cancer and increases general health and wellbeing indicators, cures some headaches (headaches I tested myself)


i heard they tried to ban vitamin B17 in the states. how do u ban a vitamin?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

*Humidifiers* have always worked great, especially with a little bit of the* liquid Vick'*s put into it. It helps with the dry throat and helps you breath easily. Also for sleep trouble: *NyQuil + Melatonin* (a natural supplement) make for a great combination.


----------

